

Honeybees and Investors - hornokplease
http://www.bizstone.com/2011/08/honeybees-and-financial-markets.html

======
mathattack
Using nature as a model for the internet, the economy, or other large systems
is not new. Much of the science and (more importantly?) mathematics of
explaining both is similar.

Kevin Kelly (of Wired fame) is a great explainer of these ideas. He has lot of
interesting writing on his website. <http://www.kk.org/>

I think Biz Stone is one of the most advanced thinkers of social media. I hope
he keeps writing about this.

------
marcamillion
Kinda sounds like Biz is trying to sound intelligent in this post.

I know nothing of the guy, except that he was involved in the early days of
Twitter (whether or not he 'really' was on the founding team is apparently up
for debate).

But his writing here, has kinda jarred me.

Not sure why.

------
Mz
Not what I expected. I'm pleasantly surprised. I was all prepared to act like
a jerk, roll my eyes, and remark on how this is totally not new as honeybees
have been proposed as basically a business/trade mental model for thousands of
years by various cultures (Greek for sure, but I think also Indian and
Persian). Kudos for having a new spin on this comparison.

